# Jasper



## Kipcha (Jun 19, 2012)

Meet Jasper, a young unaltered maleHolland Lop who was surrendered to the Canadian Rabbit Hopping Club!

Jasper is a little clown, full of spunk and energy and tons of binkies! He's a very sweet boy who loves cuddles and head rubs. We are working on putting some weight on him and getting him on good food as right now he does have a poor coat and dry skin from poor nutrition, but the vets say that with some proper feed he will be perfectly healthy!






Jasper is looking for a forever home with someone who will give him plenty of playtime, he is an extremely social and friendly bunny who loves experessing his joy!






As you can tell, he is very easygoing and happy, this was a few minutes after we picked him up


----------



## MR.TIBBAR (Jun 24, 2012)

I would be willing to take Jasper, I live in Maine, I have been bunny person for 20 yrs! I have two, Martin and Macklairin...is there anyway to get him here?


----------



## MR.TIBBAR (Jun 25, 2012)

Truly interested in Jasper! Please respond!


----------



## Kipcha (Jun 25, 2012)

Hi there!

I think it is fantastic that you are interested in Jasper and I think you sound like a good home for him. However, the drive to Maine is a 48 hour one from Calgary and I do like to meet potential homes, just for peace of mind.

I would not feel comfortable sending him that far, especially knowing the stress that Jasper would be under, unless I knew he would be comfortable for the trip. That is quite the trip for the little guy and I would not want any added stress.

The only way I can see making this work is having someone from there physically fly here to pick him up and then bring him back.

I would love to make this work, if you have any ideas let me know! The only time I have had a rabbit transported anywhere near that distance is when we had two come to us from Illonois and that was by driving, so I'm not the most experienced person for having rabbits travel that distance.


----------



## MR.TIBBAR (Jul 1, 2012)

I will be going to Colorado, Denver, at end of August, maybe we can star a car transport chain to get him somwhere close so I can bring him home! This is great!


----------



## MR.TIBBAR (Jul 1, 2012)

I see some sweet bunny folk do this on the website here, maybe this can work:biggrin:


----------



## Kipcha (Jul 5, 2012)

Jasper has an adoption pending!

Found this super nice younger girl with this huge room that she wants to devote to him. We're going to drop him off tonight.

Sorry Kali, wish we could have worked something out! I really do think the travelling and exchanging of hands would have stressed him out.


----------



## Kipcha (Jul 5, 2012)

Jasper has, officially, been adopted!!!


----------



## MR.TIBBAR (Jul 17, 2012)

Yay! I hop he enjoys his new home! Good luck Jasper!


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Jul 17, 2012)

:yahoo: Such a cute little boy--knew he wouldn't take long to find someone. Any lop we got like him wasn't with us very long, and, I really interview in depth and even do a home check.


----------



## Kipcha (Sep 22, 2012)

Well, Jasper is going back up for adoption. The girl who took him had some problems with the place she was living in and has to move to a no pet home


----------



## KittyKatMe (Sep 22, 2012)

Aw. I wish I could adopt him, but I live in SD


----------



## Jaded (Sep 23, 2012)

Aww Jaspers cute, wish I could take him but cant  Good luck with finding him a new home tho


----------



## Kipcha (Nov 10, 2012)

Jasper is still up for adoption and looking for a home!


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit (Nov 10, 2012)

I wish I could adopt him but I live in WV, there are some members here who live in Canada, hopefully some of them will consider adopting him.

Is he neutered?


----------



## Kipcha (Nov 23, 2012)

Jasper (Now named Norman!) has been adopted!


----------

